#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Hands of fate 2

## Assassin

A deck of cards, cards, dice, possibilities, action developed by Defiant Development released November 7 on PC, PS4 and Xbox One. We were impressed by their excellent hybrid fighting between platform construction and combat from the first game, but with much more variety and finish. The dealer is the best game but the challenge of strength is a fool, luck is capricious, we disappoints. The game lasts up to 20 hours. It is best to count your blessings by sitting at your table.

*Hands of fate 2: Trailer*

----------

